# Nature's Variety Instinct?



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes!

It is an awesome food! I fed it for awhile and loved how it has the freeze dried raw-coated kibble and that it is a meat meal (so more meat protein) and grain free formula. Every dog I have fed this to has done exceptionally well on it, though it is a little pricy. Though I was feeding several large, and a couple smaller dogs (akita/malamute puppy, great dane, cattle dog mix, chinese crested, and a papillion) at the time, so we went through it quickly. I defiantly think it is worth it, especially since you are only feeding one smaller puppy. 

I like using the Dog Food Adviser website to learn more about different foods....here's what they had to say about it: Nature's Variety Instinct Dog Food | Review and Rating.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay, thanks. There's a supplier nearby that carries it. I'll get it. I see we're both in Florida! We just moved here from Washington, DC a year ago and are loving it. We feel like we're living the retirement dream here in our condo overlooking the Mighty Atlantic! I can't wait to take Madeline on the beach, but will wait until she's had all her shots. I plan to get her into obedience/agility and have found a training center nearby. Where is Boynton Beach? We're directly across the Indian River causeway from Melbourne.


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Petco usually keeps it in stock as well, but if you can get it from a smaller supplier, go for it (and it's probably cheaper!). A lot of the mom-n-pop style pet stores typically have no problem ordering it for you either, if it's not something they usually carry (just give them a week or so notice before you run out ).
Madeline is my middle name! It's beautiful for a poodle! ...Not that I'm biased or anything.  I'm glad to hear you have such great plans for her too! I've yet to compete in agility, though I do usually teach it to all the pups that come through my house and our cattle dog mix just adores it. I'll probably try my hand at competition obedience as well, because it's fun to do stuff with your dogs! A puppy kindergarten type class is a great way to safely socialize your baby as off leash dog places can be a hit or miss, especially for a younger puppy.

And welcome to Florida! Glad you are so happy with the state! I've been here for 11 years and am missing the cold and snow! Haha.
Boynton is further south of you (about two hours maybe?), in between Palm Beach and Boca Raton. I'm up your way semi frequently though (pup rescue stuff), and even more so in the future....it seems most dog shows are up your way! We were actually talking about moving up that direction within the next couple years as well! The beach is great and I try and go as soon as possible to get them used to it. Some beaches become dog friendly (or at least tolerant) when the life guard stands close for the evening, and I'll usually take my pup there so the chance they are exposed to other dogs is less. 
I don't know of any dog beaches up your way; we go to the dog beach in Jupiter every so often, but Hubby's cattle dog mix (see? It's his dog now that I'm talking about her misbehaving) has developed a habit of selective hearing and likes to bolt down the beach like a maniac to get Hubby to chase her. (It works every time).


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, Kennedy loves their frozen raw food!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Lplummer52 said:


> My breeder gave me a little bag of Instinct (Rabbit Formula) with my puppy when I got her. Ever heard of it? :question:


That is what I feed my Chihuahuas...getting the Poodles switched over pretty soon. It's got a very impressive list of ingredients. They love it and do well on it. I just have a case of Canidae canned food and it's good too so I want to use most of it before switching the puppies over.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can see feeding a chihuahua that food, but a standard? Hmmm.... My main complaint with that food is how expensive it is, but it's a good food.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

It is expensive to feed a spoo.. Our toy was on it up until he decided that he wanted to eat our spoo's food which is dry kibble. I have yet to figure out how that happened. the 3 bags that are in the freezer are now training treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Instinct is a very high quality food and is in my rotation


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I fed Beau Nature's Variety (now Instinct) frozen raw for over a year, then switched to a high quality kibble. NV frozen is great stuff, but it's very rich, which meant in order to keep our couch potato boy from getting fat, he ended up with two tiny 2 oz portions a day. Just wasn't enough food, and he started having hunger pukes in the morning. If your mini is more active (and most are), it might be a great option. Oh, the larger, 8 oz patties are a better deal; I would just thaw one in the fridge, then slice it into quarters.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info everybody! She's a good eater, but I have to grind up the pellets in the blender before she'll eat them. I mix it with cottage cheese which is what her breeder was feeding. I'll change down the line I'm sure, but right now she's doing great. I'm feeding her little meals 3X a day. She just turned 10 weeks yesterday. 3X a day, right? She seems to be hungry 3X a day. I looked on the website and it said 1/4 cup of food a day. She might be getting a little more than that, but she's been getting a lot of exercise. She's wearing me out!


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

I have always fed my puppies 3x daily until they hit about 6 months, and then go to 2x a day. I feed all my pups 2x a day regardless of age now. I have never really gone by what the bag says, all my pups are different!

I have also fed NV Instinct Rawboost, and my pack did exceptionally well on it. Although, I am not sure if I got a bad bag, or what happened; but I normally always stay away from Chicken formulas regardless of brand. Chicken is a low quality protein and most dogs don't tolerate it very well, so I just avoid it. WELL, the one time I buy the Chicken and Duck formula....my dogs had poops from hell. They were all over the place.. I fed it for three days and my dogs had uncontrollable shooting water poops of all different colors; bright yellow, dark brown, slimy.. you name it. I had to crate my foster Sibe at the time because he was just dripping poop. It was horrible. So, word of advice.. don't feed the Chicken formula lol!!


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, thanks! As a matter of fact, I've been thinking about switching because the guy at the place where I buy it said to have her blood tested for liver function periodically because it's very high protein and some dogs can't tolerate it. I'm not feeding the rawboost, just the kibble. Her poops are well formed, but not hard, you know? I'm feeding the lamb because that always seems safe as it's sometimes prescribed for allergens. What are you feeding now?


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Is the formula you are feeding her grain free?? I'm not very familiar with their other sub brands (I guess you could call them). Yeah, the protein count is a little higher than other brands, but it's the Ash that gets to most dogs. The ash ratio is a lot higher in this brand then most others, so that is what you have to watch out for.

Right now I am feeding Earthborn Holistics Coastal Catch. My dogs seem to do best on fish proteins, so I have been sticking to that. I feed a rotational diet however, and recently we tried the Grassland if I am not mistaken in the name? My dogs did not do very well on it. Farts up the ying yang! So, fish foods only for us now.


----------

